# PSE Brute X reviews!!!!! Anyone shooting this bow!!



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have shot it and it is a very nice bow,,, its going to a real hot purcahse all year,, the updates are nice, it draws very smooth without a lot of stacking... i do wish it had a bit more valley,,,, its a winner


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

xman, how does it feel with comparison to the higher end PSE lineup as far as hand shock,quietness and backwall?


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I havent shot it. I love the idea though and would by it blind. This thing is loaded and for under 500..

I have the 2007 model and it was a bare bonded low cost bow. With this thing it looks highend


----------



## jrad15 (Oct 27, 2009)

*yee*

I have the 07 model as well. I love it, i bought the wooden grip for mine so its like the old matthews grips thing feels great in my hand and its extremely quite and very smooth with the single cam. Killed 4 with it so far this year.


----------



## bowman401 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the PSE Whitetail madness which I believe is Dicks Sporting Goods name for the Pse Brute, and I love it


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Well i like the 31 AtA because I feel personally that is a great length bow for me. I have owned pretty much every PSE from 2008 to 2010 and they are all great but either very short AtA or just to long for my likes. I am currently shooting the VXL and looking to go back to a shorter AtA . I want to be in the 31- 32 in length and this bow just stands out for some reason. Has great specs and looks like it would carry all the great performance carateristics as the higher end bows do. I dont like the riser on the BM line as much as I do the Brute riser design.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

TTT looking for those who have had this bow in hand!! How it shot,felt ,draw cycle and any speed test. Thanks


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

No one put this bow to through the rigors yet!!!!


----------



## Keith Thrasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Just shot it tonight at our local Scheels, and I was very impressed!! Shot it back to back with the BM XS, and I felt it had a better feel with the draw and at the shot than the BM. I have had my eye on it ever since I saw it in the line up and I'm shooting them both one more time and will make my decission. Will probly go with the Brute! Oh and it was FAST!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Keith Thrasher said:


> Just shot it tonight at our local Scheels, and I was very impressed!! Shot it back to back with the BM XS, and I felt it had a better feel with the draw and at the shot than the BM. I have had my eye on it ever since I saw it in the line up and I'm shooting them both one more time and will make my decission. Will probly go with the Brute! Oh and it was FAST!!


Cool man, glad soomeone has got a chance to shoot it. Our shop here doesnt have them yet , said it may be Feburary before they arrive. If you shoot it again, se if you can get it through a chrono and let us know what you see speed wise at what weight and DL. Im really liking this bow the more I read on it.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Just looked it up. I really like the look of the black camo model. May have to check this bow out in a pro shop one day.


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the 2011 model and it's great, they are one of the best bows for the money this year.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Got my buddy's 2012 Brute X sitting here. It has the skullworks camo and is very nice for the price. The wall is pretty good and there isn't really any shock. The only complaint I would have about this bow is the quality of the string but that is fixable.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone get a Brute X for Christmas and want to share your thoughts about it???


----------



## bowguru.com (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got our stepson one for christmas in skullworks. its 60# 26" draw length. Alot of bang for the buck. Its a great shooter. and if you need a little more valley in the cam you can cheat one spot on the draw stop. If you get the skullworks it comes with a grey and red string. The only thing i would change is put a better built string and cable on the bow and set it up however you want. A lot of my customers seem to really like the bowmadness xs. Its going to be a banner year for pse I have sold more pse's in 2 months than i could imagine.
Heres my quick synopsis of the line up:
Omen Very fast and shootable
Evo everything a high end hunting bow should be a little smoother draw cycle this year imo my personal favorite
EVO 7 ditto just 7" brace height
Vendetta great smooth bow a little sorter for '12
Revenge very smooth and quick, my wifes favorite.

Bowmadness xl great bow
Bowmadness 3g Fast and forgiving
Bowmadness xs Compact and quick
Brute X alot of Bang for the buck
Stinger 3g all around value
Rally Versatillity you cant beat
Chaos #1 youth bow for perfomance imo
mini burner Wish i had one when i was 8

Hope this helps and merry christmas.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

TTT anyone else!!!????


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I have shot the Brute X, Bowmadness 3G, and Evo this year.

Brute X
Great little bow- The bows draw is very nice and smooth with maybe a small little hump at the end but hardly noticeable. The back wall is really nice but the valley is a little small for my liking but nothing you could not get used too (the valley felt the same as the carbon element to me). The shot on this bow is smooth with maybe a slight vibration to it (I shot it completely bare) but nothing a decent stab would not remedy. Overall I was blown away with the bow esp. for the $399 price tag. And by the way this bow and the others look awesome in the new black skullworks camo. I have not shot a bow this nice anywhere near this price point closest I have seen was the Vendetta.

The other PSE's I shot were really nice as well I would ditto what I said above about the other bows also except the Bowmadness and Evo had a better valley than the Brute X.

Hope this helps ya out and I would recommend buying it with no hesitation esp. if you are on a budget.


----------



## Keith Thrasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Just bought mine in the scull works Camo tonight!! I love it!! Smokin fast for a $400 bow, and very smooth. Have a couple more weeks to see if I can put something on the ground with it. Will update as I get the chance to shoot more.


----------



## PSEkidX (Apr 23, 2012)

Personally, I love it. i bought is in march, and i cant get enough of.it. Silent, fast, and powerful. not a bad buy at all


----------



## Backwoods 209 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Pse brute x*



meatmissile said:


> No one put this bow to through the rigors yet!!!!


I own the 2012 model and it is the cats meow for the money and with the right set up. Sick ! Shot about 300 arrows and she's a beaut as well as a brute looking forward to buck season


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never shot one but one of my friends just got one. He really likes it.


----------



## freezerfiller40 (Apr 28, 2013)

hi I bought a 2012 put about 150 arrows downrange love it im getting around 312fps at 28in draw with the Easton aftermath 340 at 27in arrow love the bow tunes easy vibration free and very quiet this is the best bow I have ever shot I have owned them all this is by far my fav hope this helps


----------

